# Jd harris standard bike 24"



## Phsyco~nut (Oct 2, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my wife's first bike, it still is not completed yet but hopefully I'll get to it soon. it was powder coated blue and a friend painted the graphics and clear coated it. I also added some "Day of the Dead" art work to it to make it a little different. It's coming along, just that some of the chrome was not up to par. Still looking for a good place for chrome around my area, Antioch, Brentwood Delta Area.


----------

